# GhostBusters Remix Free Download inside



## Figgy (Oct 11, 2010)

Hey everyone I'm a DJ/Producer that loves halloween!

Here is a remix I just did of Ghost Busters. Hope you guys enjoy it. 


Download Link:
http://www.sendspace.com/file/76a8hb

You can preview it here:
http://soundcloud.com/figgy/ghostbusters-figgy-remix

Much love and spookin

Figgy
www.figgymusic.com
www.facebook.com/FiggyMusic


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

Nicely done, I can see playing this on Halloween, or at a halloween themed dance, what fun!


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

Wow great mix Figgy! And welcome to the forum! Please stay...I may need your help in the future!


----------



## JohnnyD97 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hey Figgy - looks like the preview link is broken.


----------



## Figgy (Oct 11, 2010)

@Johnny Thanks for letting me know.....I just edited the original post so the link works now. 

@Eyegore glad you dug it. If you can't get a hold of me here, email me [email protected]


----------



## Shannie-Boo (Oct 15, 2009)

Cool! Thanks so much! People LOVE to dance at our party. It's great to have some Halloween-themed dance music.


----------

